# Delay in Salary



## RaZ3r (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello people!

I have been a long time lurker on this forum (some very helpful information here!) but just joined today to get some help from the community 

The situation I am stuck in is of an employer delaying the salary... My employer is Sharjah based (I live in Dubai). I have been in this firm for around 8 months now (non-government firm). Until now they have only released 1 month salary ( + few days prorated ) which leaves me without 7 months of salary (+ No transportation at all)! I have been contacting the HR person regarding the salary continuously for months.. and they are always making stories that will be cleared next week or we are waiting for a payment from client and so on. It has come to my knowledge that this firm has not paid their other employees for months! but those employees are sticking up through this very tough situation till their visa's expire so they can get their dues and leave without any problems.

No employee in the firm has lodged a complaint against them. I also asked the HR of the employer to give me the contract (which I never got to sign) so that I can sponsor my family. They have been making excuses on that also. I contacted MOL via phone regarding the contract letter as I thought it was some problem from MOL. Upon further talk with MOL call center representative I came to know they had forged my signature on the contract and it was in fact registered with MOL. Thats when I also informed him about my salary issue and all the stories they are making up. He advised me to visit MOL office and lodge a complaint. 

Sorry for such a long post, but my question is should I head towards MOL for lodging a complaint? I am worried because I don't want to get stuck in the situation. I also wanted to resign from the company. Can I do that after lodging a complaint at MOL or not?

Any suggestions for this situation? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

RaZ3r said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I have been a long time lurker on this forum (some very helpful information here!) but just joined today to get some help from the community
> 
> ...


Of course you need to lodge a complaint with MOL! Clearly this company has no intention of paying off your salary, and the reason why they are in no hurry is precisely because there are no consequences for them (so far )

Go to MOL, that's what they are for, I know a couple of people who have had similar issues and they all got their money back in the end.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

And do not sign any paper or resignation until they have given you all that is owed to you. MOL should be able to tell you exactly what you are entitled to, if you wish to resign from this company, which obviously you should do, since they have no morals or respect for their employees and even go to the extent of forging signatures, which I am sure will get them into a lot of trouble!!

Is precisely because people do not complain and are afraid to register an official complain with MOL that these unscrupulous companies are still able to operate without issues. Complain!! Today. Go. Now


----------



## RaZ3r (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot dizzyizzy for super quick reply. Yes, I haven't signed any paper not even the contract. MOL representative told me how they had signed my name on the contract that employer submitted to them, and that's not how I sign official documents. 

Thanks for the support , I will head out to MOL hoping the best! I hope after getting everything settled I can resign from this place!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then you should go to MOL and lodge the complaint and many others. If that's not your signature then I'm sure there is an actual crime committed not just delaying salary payments. Also do they have your passport? If so that's another offence.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

and just so that you know what other people's experiences have been, MOL has been pretty helpful. Some threads with other people's experiences
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...el-my-visa-purpose-should-i-report-labor.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...company-wont-cancel-his-visa.html#post1105361


----------



## RaZ3r (Apr 2, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Then you should go to MOL and lodge the complaint and many others. If that's not your signature then I'm sure there is an actual crime committed not just delaying salary payments. Also do they have your passport? If so that's another offence.


No, I have the passport with me. The thing is all other employees are labor class, they think by lodging a complaint they might get stuck (like, company not respectfully discharging them when visa expires etc). I am on a managing level and things are getting quite difficult for me hence I wanted the opinion.

EDIT: I am preparing a complaint letter to hand to MOL when I go there.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

RaZ3r said:


> The thing is all other employees are labor class, they think by lodging a complaint they might get stuck (like, company not respectfully discharging them when visa expires etc). I am on a managing level and things are getting quite difficult for me hence I wanted the opinion.


I think you should also mention this casually to the MOL when you go there. That you are aware there are many other employees in the same situation except that they are labourers so they are probably too scared to speak up and lodge a complaint. Perhaps you could help them this way, just an idea.


----------



## RaZ3r (Apr 2, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> I think you should also mention this casually to the MOL when you go there. That you are aware there are many other employees in the same situation except that they are labourers so they are probably too scared to speak up and lodge a complaint. Perhaps you could help them this way, just an idea.


I will for sure! I have asked the labor employees to lodge the complaint and told them there wont be any problem for you guys, but its true as you said they are scared... And the most ridiculous thing is its not just few labor employees, its all the labor employees of this company.. and I suspect this employer is cheating the WPS system somehow by depositing the salary of labor employees and cashing out on their own (someone from labor told me about how the company takes their bank atm cards etc.)... Such a shame!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

RaZ3r said:


> I will for sure! I have asked the labor employees to lodge the complaint and told them there wont be any problem for you guys, but its true as you said they are scared... And the most ridiculous thing is its not just few labor employees, its all the labor employees of this company.. and I suspect this employer is cheating the WPS system somehow by depositing the salary of labor employees and cashing out on their own (someone from labor told me about how the company takes their bank atm cards etc.)... Such a shame!


Wow, that's pretty awful. The more reason to report them asap.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ask the MoL if you can see a copy of the forged labour document, I suspect they will have fudged your package too, which means any pay you are owed may not be as much as you think it's going to be. I also wonder if they have done the same thing with others working for them? In which case, their end of term benefits may be far smaller than they are anticipating.

Good luck and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Name of the employer so that we can avoid them?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Naming and shaming is not allowed. Even if it is true, the employer then has legal rights to go after someone speaking bad about them. The forum can no allow it and condone it or could be subjected to the harsh uae laws regarding this.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Ask the MoL if you can see a copy of the forged labour document, I suspect they will have fudged your package too, which means any pay you are owed may not be as much as you think it's going to be. I also wonder if they have done the same thing with others working for them? In which case, their end of term benefits may be far smaller than they are anticipating.
> 
> Good luck and please let us know how you get on.


In general you can check the labour contract online.
Ministry Of Labour - Home has the link
This is the specific link Ministry Of Labour - Home


----------

